# Volume goes down automatically



## slyte (Aug 3, 2008)

I have Vista Ultimate SP1 (for some reason) with an Abit IP35 Pro XE motherboard and Realtek Digital onboard sound. I built this computer. My headset is a Plantronics Gamecom Pro 1 (USB).

Recently I pulled a little hard on the cord that connects to the USB port, and now whenever I turn up the sound in windows, the slider gradually goes down to the lowest setting automatically, which makes my sound quiet or muted. This happens in all USB ports. On the cord to the headset, there are two buttons to turn the sound up and down, and if I turn the slider up in windows, and I hold down the button to turn the sound up on the cord, then it doesn't go down automatically. I couldn't tape or tie the button down. I think that I damaged the USB connector on the headset so that it turns the volume down. What I'm looking for is a way to lock the windows sound so that it can't be changed without unlocking it, or blocking the headset from changing it. Thanks a lot for any help that you can provide.


----------



## Turkoglu67 (Nov 7, 2008)

I also have vista and it seems that i am having the exact same problem.


----------



## dude1648 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi ya guys i was having the same problem with vista and i noticed my key broad had a vol. up and down button and the down button was stuck in i pop that key off and has been working good every since been about a week


----------

